# Martial Art Abbreviations



## Drunken Master

I am relatively new to Martial Talk and I seem to be getting a little confused about some of the abbreviations people are using, e.g. JKD, FMA, etc TSD.

Could someone post a list of all the abbreviations with their meanings.

Thanks


----------



## fist of fury

JKD -jeet kune do
TSD- tang so do
TKD -tae kwon do
JMA-japanese martial arts
CMA -chinese martial arts
FMA-filipino martial arts
 I'm sure I missed some but those are the most common I've seen


----------



## Kirk

EPAK .. Ed Parker's American Kenpo .. AK is also used.


----------



## KumaSan

These aren't that common around here, but it never hurts to know:

BJJ - Brazilian JiuJitsu
MT - Muay Thai
VT - Vale Tudo
MMA - Mixed Martial Arts
TMA - Traditional Martial Arts

Strange, but I've never heard anyone refer to Korean martial arts as KMA, but I hear JMA/CMA/FMA all the time. Usually the specific art is stated. I just now noticed that.


----------



## Drunken Master

So a quick recap then;

*JKD* - jeet kune do 
*TSD* - tang so do 
*TKD* - tae kwon do 
*JMA* - Japanese martial arts 
*CMA* -Chinese martial arts 
*FMA *- Filipino martial arts 
*EPAK* - Ed Parker's American Kenpo
*AK* - American kenpois also used.
*BJJ* - Brazilian JiuJitsu 
*MT *- Muay Thai 
*VT* - Vale Tudo 
*MMA *- Mixed Martial Arts 
*TMA* - Traditional Martial Arts 

Do we have any more?


----------



## Dronak

I'm pretty sure I've seen TCC = Tai Chi Chuan or TJQ = Taijiquan before, but I don't think that's used much around this board.  I think I've also seen GJJ to specifically mean Gracie's Jiu Jitsu, but I could be wrong.  You might want to check on that before including it in the list.  I don't know a lot outside of the area(s) I'm currently studying.  Just wondering if including VT = Vale Tudo would mean things like UFC = Ultimate Fighting Championship could be included.  Are they similar enough to include all similar events or are they different enough to include some but not others?  I thought they were all similar things, but I don't really know.  That's about all that comes to mind right now.  You've already covered the other basic ones I've seen around.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *These aren't that common around here, but it never hurts to know:
> 
> BJJ - Brazilian JiuJitsu
> MT - Muay Thai
> VT - Vale Tudo
> MMA - Mixed Martial Arts
> TMA - Traditional Martial Arts
> *



These will sometimes be used in the Grappling and Muay Thai fora here, though MMA isn't discussed that often.



> *
> Strange, but I've never heard anyone refer to Korean martial arts as KMA*



I agree. We do that here, though, in the KMA-General forum.


----------



## Kirk

I've seen *NHB* used quite a bit in other forums.
*No Holds Barred*


----------



## KumaSan

> _Originally posted by Dronak _
> 
> *Just wondering if including VT = Vale Tudo would mean things like UFC = Ultimate Fighting Championship could be included.  Are they similar enough to include all similar events or are they different enough to include some but not others?*



They are all pretty similar, but Vale Tudo is the term generally used as an "umbrella" for all of them. I guess you could say that Vale Tudo is the "style", and things like the UFC, Pride, etc are the events.


----------



## Dronak

Ah, OK.  I didn't realize that.  As noted, I'm not too familiar with stuff outside what I'm personally studying.  I'm not sure why I forgot about NHB though; I've seen that one around often enough.


----------



## KumaSan

Glad to help clear it up. Personally I don't like to use NHB, but that has nothing to do with this conversation...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Any new ones to add? Oh, I'm making this a sticky, seems useful


----------



## Catalyst

I've seen Hapkido abbreviated as HKD.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MJER - Muso Jikiden Eshin Ryu
TSKSR - Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto Ryu
BBT - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu
IRT - Instinctive Response Training
MA - Modern Arnis
PTK - Pekiti Tirsia Kali
MA80 - Modern Arnis 80
WC - Wing Chun
WT - Wing Tsun


There are lots more but those are just some off
the top of my head.


----------



## mrhnau

Brian R. VanCise said:


> IRT - Instinctive Response Training


bit of self promotion?  heheh... good stuff


----------



## ChingChuan

There's an art called Northern Praying Mantis which is abbreviated as NPM. 

But I didn't know that there were so many abbreviations...


----------



## morph4me

SPM - Southern Praying Mantis
NGA - Nihon Goshin Aikido
KSW - Kuk Sul Won


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

mrhnau said:


> bit of self promotion?  heheh... good stuff


 
Just a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  However that is the abbreviation that we use.


----------



## Langenschwert

*WMA*: Western Martial Arts
*HEMA*: Historical European Martial Arts
*HES*: Historical European Swordsmanship
*RMA*: Renaissance Martial Arts
*KDF*: Kunst des Fechtens

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## zDom

MSK = Moo Sul Kwan

so, MSK TKD = Moo Sul Kwan taekwondo

and

MSK HKD = Moo Sul Kwan hapkido


----------



## tsd

SOKE ?  used in thread discussing why someone would start their own ma style.


----------



## Tez3

Vale Tudo and NHB aren't styles but types of competition.
Mixed Martial Arts is a style if you like. Theres also Sambo,Pancrase etc.
Be careful of using the words 'Ultimate Fighting' as the UFC may sue you!


----------



## IcemanSK

In our organization, Chung Do Kwan is used after Taekwondo. So it's written: Taekwondo Chung Do Kwan or *TKD CDK.*


----------



## CuongNhuka

Tez3 said:


> Be careful of using the words 'Ultimate Fighting' as the UFC may sue you!


 
Yah, the UFC is going a little nutts about that. Politics and economics should stay out of the Martial Arts. Like it ever will though.


----------



## Blindside

tsd said:


> SOKE ? used in thread discussing why someone would start their own ma style.


 
Thats not an abbreviation, that is a Japanese word that is usually used as "founder of a style."


----------



## MBuzzy

Just learned this one...HDGD - Haidong Gumdo


----------



## tsd

Blindside said:


> Thats not an abbreviation, that is a Japanese word that is usually used as "founder of a style."


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## tad2bad

Thanks guys I was also a little confused.


----------



## kailat

Surprisingly enough some of the other arts with abbreviations are as follows:  Well for the record these are the ones that I most commonly use.

*FMA: Filipino Martial Arts*
*IMA/INDMA: Indonesian Martial Arts*
*RMA: Russian Martial Arts*
*KMA/KRMA: Korean Martial Arts*
*CKDTKD: Chun Do Kwan Tae Kwon DO*
*TSD: Tang Soo Do*
*ATK: American Tae Kwon Do*
*JMA/JPMA: Japanese Martial Arts*
*AKD: American Karate Do*
*IPD: Integrated Practical Defense*
*IMAA: Indiana Martial Arts Academy (shameless plug for our school)*
*KAILAT: Kali - Silat "To close on target w/ lightening speed"*
*SIKAL: Silat-Kali *
*MT/MTKB: Muay Thai-kickboxing*
*WSTB: Western Boxing*
*CGF: Chinese Gung Fu*
*CMA: Chinese Martial Arts*

* These are just the norm that I have come accross, experienced or even use from time to time.  : )*


----------



## FearlessFreep

Blindside said:


> Thats not an abbreviation, that is a Japanese word that is usually used as "founder of a style."



Which usually tends to translate as "Danger, Danger Will Robinson"


----------



## JadeDragon3

fist of fury said:


> JKD -jeet kune do
> TSD- tang so do
> TKD -tae kwon do
> JMA-japanese martial arts
> CMA -chinese martial arts
> FMA-filipino martial arts
> I'm sure I missed some but those are the most common I've seen


 
You forgot TMA, TCMA, BJJ, and MMA
BJJ= Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
TMA=Traditional Martial Arts
TCMA=Traditional Chinese Martial Arts
MMA=Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## tad2bad

I'd just like to say thanks guys. This really helped clear up a few things.


----------



## futabachan

Some JSA-related ones:

JSA: Japanese sword arts
MJER: Muso Jikiden Eishin-ryu (iaido)
MSR: Muso Shinden-ryu (iaido)
SMR: Shindo Muso-ryu (jodo)
HNIR: Hyoho Niten Ichi-ryu (koryu kenjutsu)
TSKSR: Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto-ryu (koryu bujutsu)
ZNKR: Zen Nihon Kendo Renmei (kendo/iaido/jodo governing body)
FIK: International Kendo Federation


----------



## Haze

XMA - extreme martial arts
CQC - close quarter combat
RBSD - reality based self defense

OGRKDG - Okinawan Goju Ryu Karate Do Goshinkai (just couldn't resist)


----------



## Tames D

KFSS: Kung Fu San Soo
JFH: Justice For Hire
OMG: Oh My God


----------



## masherdong

TJMH PM - Taiji Mei Hua Praying Mantis
KM or K M - Krav Maga


----------



## ap Oweyn

I've seen IMA applied to Indonesian martial arts and, more commonly, internal martial arts (e.g., taijiquan, xingyi, and bagua).


----------



## shane

I am just  marvelling  if  encompassing  VT = Vale Tudo would  signify  things like UFC = Ultimate Fighting Championship could be included. Are they  alike   sufficient  to  encompass  all  alike  events or are they  distinct   sufficient  to  encompass  some but not others? I  considered  they were all  alike  things, but I don't  actually  know. That's about all that  arrives  to  brain  right now. You've  currently   enclosed  the other  rudimentary  ones I've  glimpsed  around.


----------



## zilverkakashi

Krav Maga = KM


----------



## carloscrane

BJJ Brazilian Ju-Jitsu (Gracie)


CLF(KF) Choy Li Fut (Kung Fu) 


FMA Filipino Martial Arts


ICTF International ch'ang-Hon Tae Kwon-Do Federation


ITA International Tae Kwon Do Alliance


ITF International Tae Kwon-Do federation 


JJ Ju Jitsu / Jui-jutsu / Ju-jutstu (all seen)


JKD Jeet Kune Do 
K.F.M. Keysi Fighting Methods


MAP Martial Arts Planet


MKMA Mixed Korean Martial Arts


(M)MA (Mixed) Martial Arts


MT Muay Thai


NAPMA National Association of Professional Martial Artists (USA)


RBSD reality based self defence


TKD Tae Kwon Do


WC(KF) Wing Chun (Kung Fu)


WHRDA World Hwa Rang Do Association


WTF World Tae kwon do Federation


----------



## tshadowchaser

One word that is not a system but used by many in various organizations: so if you see it or hear it it means:

OOOOSH or any of its spellings  it means:
yes, no, your correct, i understand, please hit me again Sensie or Please don't hit me again, I love you, I hate this exercise,ETC. 
sorry just thought I would add this to the impressive list of school/system names


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> One word that is not a system but used by many in various organizations: so if you see it or hear it it means:
> 
> OOOOSH or any of its spellings  it means:
> yes, no, your correct, i understand, please hit me again Sensie or Please don't hit me again, I love you, I hate this exercise,ETC.
> sorry just thought I would add this to the impressive list of school/system names



That was the funniest thing I've read in a while. I suppose it's dated, like everything else. Within the meanings posted is usually a whole lot of cursing. Oh, God, that made my day.


----------



## tifire

A

*AJJ* = Aikijiujutsu
*AKD* = Army Kwan Do *slang term*
*AKD2* or *AD* = Aikido

B

*BBT* = Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu
*BG(Z)* =Bagua (zhang)
*BKS* = Biiiig Karate Styles 
*BJ(Q)* = Baji (quan)
*BJJ *= Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
*BJK* = Bujinkan
*BM* = Bai Mei
*BS* = Borneo Silat
*BSL* = Bak Sil Lum

C

*CAW* = Catch As Wrestling
*CB* = Chinese Boxing
*CDT* = Compliance, Direction, Takedown
*CJFZ =* Chuo Jiao Fanzi
*CLF* = Chow Lee Fut
*CMA* = Chinese Martial Arts
*CSA* = Chinese Sword Arts
*CSW* = Combat Submission Wrestling
*CW* = Collegiate Wrestling

D

*DJLX* = Dong Jiang Long Xing
*DR(AJJ) = Daito-ryu (Aikijujutsu)
DR* = Daito Ryu
*DTQ* = Ditang Quan 

E

*EB* = Eastern Boxing
*EMA* = Eastern Martial Arts

F

*FMA *= Filipino Martial Arts
*FZ(Q)* = Fanzi (quan)

G

*GCD* = Grand Celestial Do
*GJJ* = Gracies Jiu Jitsu
*GJJ2* = German Jiu Jutsu
*GKR* = Gokan Ryu
*GRW* = Graeco-Roman Wrestling


H

*HR* = Hakko Ryu
*HG* = Hung Gar
*HKD* = Hapkido
*HMA* = Hybrid Martial Arts
*HRR* = Hoshin Roshi Ryu
*HSF(HG)* = Ha Say Fu (Hung Gar)
*HY(C)* = Hsing Yi (Chuan)

I
---

J

*JF(KF)* = Jun Fan (Kung Fu)
*JJ *= Jiu Jitsu or Jujutsu
*JJJ* = Japanese Jujitsu
*JKD* = Jeet Kune Do
*JMA* = Japanese Martial Arts
*JRK* = Judo Ryu Jujitsu
*JSA* = Japanese Sword Arts 

K

*KB* = Kickboxing
*KD* = Karate-Do
*KG* = Kempo-Goju
*KJ* = Kenjutsu
*KK* = Kyokushin Kaikan
*KK2* = Koshiki Karate
*KKK* = Kyokushin-Kai Karate
*KMA* = Korean Martial Arts
*KM* = Krav Maga
*KS(K)* = Kilat Serrada (Kali)
*KS2* = Kashima Shinryu
*KS3* = Kadochnikov's Systema
*KSYSR* = Katori Shingen Yagyu Shinto Ryu
*(*)KF* = Prefix + Kung Fu

L

*LG* = Lau Gar
*(S)LF* = (Shaolin) Long Fist
*LINE* = Linear Infighting Neural Override Engagement
*LL* = Lucha Libre
*LL2* = Luta Livre

M

*MCMAP* = Marine Corps Martial Arts Program
*MMA* = Mixed Martial Arts
*MQG* = Martial QiGong
*MT* = Muy Thai

N 

*NJ *= Ninjutsu
*NK* = Nippon Kempo
*NMA* = Nipponese *Japanese* Martial Arts
*NPR* = Northern Praying Mantis
*NS* = Northern Shaolin
*NT* = Naha-Te

O

*OEW *= Old English Wrestling
*OMA* = Okinawan Martial Arts
*OSK* = Okinawan Shorinji Kenpo

P

*PFS* = Progressive Fighting System
*PK(C)* = Pak Kua (Chang)
*PQ* = Pi Quan
*PR* or *PK* = Pankration
*PTK =* Pekiti Tirsia Kali
*PW *= Pro Wrestling

Q
---

R

*RBSD* = Reality-Based Self Defense
*RJJ* = Ryu Jiu Jitsu
*RS* = Ryabko's Systema

S

*SCARS* = Special Combat Aggressive Reactionary Systems
*SD* = Shaolin-Do
*SJJ* = Sport Jiu Jitsu
*SJK* = Shorinjiryu Karate
*SK* = Shotokan 
*SK2* = Shorinji Kempo
*SK3 *= Seido Kaikan
*SKK* = Shukokai
*SKK2* = Shaolin Kempo Karate
*ST* = Shuri-Te
*SPR* = Southern Praying Mantis
*SR* = San Da
*SR2 *= Shorin Ryu
*SS* = San Shou
*SS2* = Southern Shaolin

T

*TC(C)* = Tai Chi (Chuan)
*TJ(C)* = Taiji (Chuan)
*TL(Q)* =Tanglang (Quan)
*TJ2* = Taijutsu 
*TKD* = Tae Kwon Do
*TMA* - Traditional Martial Arts
*TSD* = Tang Soo Do
*TT*= Tam Tui
*TZ(Q)* = Tai Tzu Chang (Quan)

U

*UR* = Uechi Ryu

V

VT = Ving Tsun
VT2 = Vale Tudo

W

*WB* = Western Boxing
*(F)WC* = (Fujian) White Crane 
*WC* = Wing Chun
*WC2* = Weng Chun
*WDKF* = White Dragon Kung Fu
*WMA* = Western Martial Arts
*WR* = Wado Ryu
*WSA* = Western Sword Arts
*WT* = Wing Tsun
*WW *= Western Wrestling
*WWIIC* = WWII Combatatives

X

*XI(Q)* = Xing I (quan)
*XMA* = Xtreme Martial Arts

Y

*YC *= Yong Chun

(source: Common Martial Arts Acronyms - List )


----------



## danny86

Drunken Master said:


> So a quick recap then;
> 
> *JKD* - jeet kune do
> *TSD* - tang so do
> *TKD* - tae kwon do
> *JMA* - Japanese martial arts
> *CMA* -Chinese martial arts
> *FMA *- Filipino martial arts
> *EPAK* - Ed Parker's American Kenpo
> *AK* - American kenpois also used.
> *BJJ* - Brazilian JiuJitsu
> *MT *- Muay Thai
> *VT* - Vale Tudo
> *MMA *- Mixed Martial Arts
> *TMA* - Traditional Martial Arts
> 
> Do we have any more?


Glad you guys made some clarity on that!


----------



## KenpoMaster805

FBKKS Flores Bros Kenpo Karate Studio Represent 4 life


----------



## maryf

i was confused too however martial art abbreviations meaning is available in search engines as well


----------



## lynxie

I'll bookmark this... I knew maybe 1% of it (JKD one of them)


----------



## jomonji

Thankx


----------



## pulsescarborough

Drunken Master said:


> I am relatively new to Martial Talk and I seem to be getting a little confused about some of the abbreviations people are using, e.g. JKD, FMA, etc TSD.
> 
> Could someone post a list of all the abbreviations with their meanings.
> 
> Thanks


Totally agreed i'm too very confused with it.


----------



## evan.fedora

Great Stuff for beginners.


----------



## skribs

Some fun ones I've seen:

WTF - World Taekwondo Federation
LMAO - Lee Martial Arts Open

This 8 or 9 year old girl comes up to me after class and goes "did you know WTF means a bad word?"  Her Mom was so embarrassed.  I explained what it meant in our context.

I believe the local championship has been changed to Lee Martial Arts Championship.


----------



## Shawchert

Itf= International Taekwondo Federation

WT(F)= World Taekwondo Federation

ATA= American Taekwondo Association (or something like that)


----------



## kravmaga1

*CMA* -Chinese martial arts 
*FMA *- Filipino martial arts 
*BJJ* - Brazilian JiuJitsu 
*MT *- Muay Thai 
*VT* - Vale Tudo 
*MMA *- Mixed Martial Arts 
*TMA* - Traditional Martial Arts 
*JKD* - jeet kune do 
*TSD* - tang so do 
*TKD* - tae kwon do 
*JMA* - Japanese martial arts 
*EPAK* - Ed Parker's American Kenpo
*AK* - American kenpois also used.


----------



## kravmaga1

*FSK *= Frequency Shift Keying
*CAW* = Catch As Wrestling
*EMA* = Eastern Martial Arts


----------



## kravmaga1

ACMA-  Applied Combat Martial Arts
JKD- Jeet Kune Do
FMA- Filipino martial arts
TSD-  Tang Soo Do


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

kravmaga1 said:


> ACMA-  Applied Combat Martial Arts
> JKD- Jeet Kune Do
> FMA- Filipino martial arts
> TSD-  Tang Soo Do


You wrote all of those but acma two posts up. All of them besides acma were also mentioned earlier as well, at least twice


----------

